# [Frage] Foto als Bild (wie gemalt) nachzeihcnen



## Supe (18. September 2004)

*[Frage] Foto als Bild (wie gemalt) nachzeichnen*

Hallo und guten Abend!

Ihc würde gerne wissen, wie es geht, dass man ein Foto so nachzeichnen kann, dass es wie ein gemaltes Bild/Gemälde aussieht. Ich benutze Fireworks MX. Gibt´s dazu ein Tutorial, Tricks oder  ein PlugIn?


Gruß & Dank,
Supe


----------



## Supe (22. September 2004)

Niemand eine Idee?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. September 2004)

Über die Suche oder sollte die Foreninterne Suche deaktiviert sein über "Suche ?mit Google" ( am linken Fensterrand ) solltest du zig ERgebnisse finden, weil das Thema haben wir immer und immer wieder!

Nachhak Posting kann man sich sparen, die werden hier SEHR ungern gesehen!


----------



## Supe (22. September 2004)

Hallo Thomas!

Entschuldige, aber die Foreninterne Suche ist ja mehr off- als online und über Google habe ich nicht das richtige gefunden. Jetzt wo Eure Suche wieder tut, habe ich auch etwas gefunden, wenngleich auch nicht für Fireworks direkt. Und PS-Plugins und Filter tun´s nur bedingt in FW.

Aber das hat mir jetzt auch schon wietergehofen. Danke also.
Supe


----------

